# stx38 no spark



## nickj67 (May 1, 2011)

New here!
This what I got.I picked up a stx38 from a coworker last fall and it sat there and here till today.I put a battery in it and it fired right up.It ran and mowed fine for about ten min then just died off.now from what I can tell it has no spark.what could have went will i was mowing to cause not to get spark?


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Depends on a few things - does it have points? Was it uncovered all winter outside? 

A quick check to see if the points/magneto is bad - disconnect the magneto kill wire and try starting it - if it starts , its possibly a bad ign switch- if it doesnt its either the points or magneto. Also check and see if the flywheel is rusty ( clean it with a wire brush) and make sure the magneto gap is correct.

Its possible also some water/debris got into the fuel system just sitting.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Nick! Hope you get it going!


----------



## nickj67 (May 1, 2011)

put a new pto switch in and still runs for about 30 min then dies few hours later it runs for a bit then dies again.what else could be bad with it to kill the spark


----------



## rsmith335 (Jun 2, 2010)

Welcome! Been there done that and sometimes it's just a bad spark plug?


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

There is the possibility that there is a thermal problem. As things heat up something metal expands and causes either a short or an open in an electrical circuit.

In case it is not spark related, check for fuel flow. How is the gas tank vent?


----------



## nickj67 (May 1, 2011)

so I swapped out the motor from another stx I had laying around.all good now thanks for the input


----------

